

Samsung: "Apple couldn't have sold a single iPhone without us" - tjaerv
http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/news/2012/07/apple_couldn_t_have_sold_single_iphone_without_samsung/

======
shimsham
I'm bored now. Can't we talk about Motorola or Mars or Google Sponge or
interesting things?

